# شفاء مفلوج..



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

شفاء مفلوج​ 
سُمع أن يسوع في بيت والناس يلتمسون من فمه كلمة او من قوته معجزة. واصطف الناس كثيرين. “وكان يخاطبهم بالكلمة”، بكلمات الملكوت، بكلمات التوبة الآتية من الأنبياء وليس لنا كلمة اخرى اذا قمنا واعظين.

أتـوا اليه بمفلوج ولم يقدروا ان يصلوا اليه بسبب الازدحام ففكّروا بأن ينقبوا السقف وكان كالسقف في جبل لبنان: بعض ألواح من الخشب يغطيها تراب ترصّه محدلة، وهذا تفتحه ايادٍ قوية. دلّوا السرير المضطجع عليه الرجل. السؤال الذي يواجهني اليـوم: هل اذا كنت انا ذا قلـب مفلوج او متحجّر ألتمس لينه من يسوع؟ هل أريد مع السيّد قربى ام أؤثـر البـقاء على تحجّري وقساوتي؟ هل لي مع المعلّم عشرة الصديق والصديق؟

عند رؤية المخلّص للمريـض، كان حامـلو هذا لا ينتظرون مـن السـيّد سـوى الشفاء. هم جاؤوا لـهذا واذ بـه يقول شيئا غير مـنتَـظر. يقول: “يا بـنيّ، مـغفورة لك خطاياك”، كأنـه كان يـقول ان هذا هو الامر الأساسي في الحـياة. لا شيء ذو قيـمة ما لم يصالحنا الله مع نـفسه وما لم نحس انه كل الوجود.

اعتبر الكتبة، اي علماء اللاهوت، الذين كانوا مع الجمع هناك ان يسوع ينطق بكلام التجديف لأن نبيا في اسرائيل او معلما لم يقل لأحد: “مغفورة لك خطاياك”. هذا يعني ان هذا يأخذ مقام الله. كيف يقدر هذا ان يجعل نفسه في صف الله؟ جادلوه في هذا لأن في موقفه ادّعاء انه ابن الله، فأراد ان يثبت قوله بالفعل. لذلك اكد سلطانه لهم: “لكي تعلموا ان ابن البشر له سلطان على الأرض ان يغفر الخطايا”، قال للمخلّع: “لك أقول قم واحمل سريرك واذهب الى بيتك”.

كان السيّد يعرف ان له سلطانا على النفوس والأجساد، واغتنم هذه الفرصة ليؤكّد ذلك ويبيّن لهم انه يحمل قدرة الله كلّها. هذا اذًا ليس كالانبياء الذين سبقوا. كلماتهم كانت تنقل الفكر الإلهي. اما هو فشخصه ينقل قوة الله ذاتها.

ما العبرة الأساسيّة من أعجوبة المخلّع كما أوردها مرقس؟ هي تذكير كل واحد منا ان عافيته الحقيقيّة في توبته. كل مشاكلنا في هذا الوجود اننا نجعل التوبة موقفًا سطحيًا ونقارنها بالأشياء الأخرى ونعطي لكل شيء حقه. هذا هو الخطأ بالذات لأن الرجوع الى الله لا يُقارن بشيء. هذا المريض ذهب الى بيته. نحن اذا تبنا نذهب الى بيت يسوع. نسكن فيه ويسكن فينا وتُشفى نفوسنا ولو بقي الجسد متعبا او كل أمور معيشتنا متعرقلة او اشغالنا واقفة.

هذا كله لا يعطل عمق الحياة. اما اذا فرغت الذات من الله ومن ملاطفاته فكل أمور الدنيا لا تملأها، لا تزيدها بهاء. تبقى جافة، بلا حيويّة.

هذا المفلوج “قام للوقت” وعاد الى بيته. نحن يمكننا ان نتوب بلحظة اي في لحظة واحدة نحس ان الرب هو كل شيء. احيانا تتطلّب التوبة وقتا غير قصير وتروّضنا على معرفة الله.
وتتصاعد صلواتنا وتشتد اسبوعًا وراء اسبوع حتى لا يجدنا يسوع عند الفصح مفلوجين. كل القصة ان نمشي الى القيامة ونحن معافون حتى يجدنا المسيح من جنسه عند صباح الفصح.


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*من العجائب دير يسوع الملك بلبنان وتمثاله الكبير جدااااا*





​


----------



## عادل نسيم (14 أبريل 2010)

* أخي الحبيب كليمو *
*تحليل قصة شفاء المفلوج جميلة ومبسطة وبها معاني جميلة*
*الرب يباركك ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للتوضيح الجميل للمعجزه 

الرب يبارك حياتكم ومجهودكم


شكــــــــــــــرا​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2010)

*اخي عادل نسيم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## grges monir (15 أبريل 2010)

* . يكشف الانجيل عن علاقة الايمان بالشفاء وايضا أهل المريض الذين يعرضون ايمانهم حالة مريضهم . وهنا يقصد الانجيل أن يضع معادلة في غاية الاهمية بين الايمان والشفاء التي طالما أكدها المسيح ، أنه بقدرالايمان يكون الشفاء . والسيد المسيح عندما قال للمقعد*

*" غفرت لك خطاياك " ليكشف علاقة الخطيئة بالمرض ، كاشفا ان **شفاء **الانسان جسديا وروحيا إنما مصدره واحد وهو مغفرة الخطايا المعادل للخلاص والذي يستوجبه الايمان . كما يكشف ان النعمة هي وسيلة المسيح في الشفاء . اما علاقة مغفرة الخطايا بشفاء المرض فقد تكلم عنه داود بالروح قديما *

*" هو الذي يغفر جميع آثامك ويشفي جميع أمراضك " ( مزمور 103: 3 ) . عندما نطق المسيح بالغفران دبت الحياة والصحة في المُقعد ، لذلك أعطاه المسيح الامر بالوقوف فذهب الى بيته مُخلصا مبررا . وليس الجسد فقط نال هذه النعمة بل الفكر والضمير والنفس والروح معا .*
*******
*موضوع جمييل كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2010)

*abotarbo


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع كليمو
وشكرا علي الصوره اللي من
دير يسوع الملك بالبنان 
بصراحه صوره اكثر من رائعه
عقبال مصر يارب لما يكون فيها 
تمثال للسيد المسيح اكبر من ده

قول امييييييييييييييين


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2010)

*اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

*grges monir

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع كليمو
> وشكرا علي الصوره اللي من
> دير يسوع الملك بالبنان
> بصراحه صوره اكثر من رائعه
> ...




امين يا رب

ربنا كبير  يا نيتا

مشكورة لمرورك العطر

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع كليمو
> وشكرا علي الصوره اللي من
> دير يسوع الملك بالبنان
> بصراحه صوره اكثر من رائعه
> ...



وهابقى انزل معلومات مهمة عن الدير

شكرا نيتاً


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (23 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شفاء مفلوج​
> هذا المفلوج “قام للوقت” وعاد الى بيته. نحن يمكننا ان نتوب بلحظة اي في لحظة واحدة نحس ان الرب هو كل شيء. احيانا تتطلّب التوبة وقتا غير قصير وتروّضنا على معرفة الله.
> وتتصاعد صلواتنا وتشتد اسبوعًا وراء اسبوع حتى لا يجدنا يسوع عند الفصح مفلوجين. كل القصة ان نمشي الى القيامة ونحن معافون حتى يجدنا المسيح من جنسه عند صباح الفصح.




تاملات فى منتهى الروعة
قصة المفلوج من القصص التى
 احب التامل بها جدا لان ما تحتوية 
هذه القصة هو من اسمى معنى للحب الالهى
لنا فى شفاء المرض وشفاء النفس ايضا
 بكلمة مغفورة لك خطياك ان الرجل كان ينتظر 
ويحاول الوصول لشفاء من مرضه الجسدى 
اما الرب لانه كان يعلم بصدق قلب الرجل 
فلقد قال له مغفورة لك خطياك قم احمل سريرك 
وامشى ما اعظم حب الله لنا وتحنن الاله باولاده 
"لكى يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده ان تتايدوا بالقوة 
برحه فى الانسان الباطن. ليحل المسيح بالايمان فى
قلوبكم. وانتم متاصلون ومتأسسون فى المحبه حتى
تستطيعوا ان تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض 
والطول والعمق والعلو . وتعرفوا محبه المسيح الفائقة 
المعرفةلكى تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله. والقادر ان يفعل
فوق كل شئ اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفكر بحسب القوة
التى تعمل فينا " (اف 16،20 :3 )

الرب يبارك طريقك ويفرح قلبك دوما بالخير


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> تاملات فى منتهى الروعة
> قصة المفلوج من القصص التى
> احب التامل بها جدا لان ما تحتوية
> هذه القصة هو من اسمى معنى للحب الالهى
> ...




اشكرك اختي الكريمة نور

لردك الاكثر من رائع

واتمنى عليكي ان تنزلي مواضيع روحية 


الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

